# New Amp + New Sub + Stock Stereo????



## rcatank (Sep 21, 2006)

Alright, first of all I know someone has already asked this question before but the answers provided weren't something I found helpful. 

So, I just bought a new 12w7 and 1500w amp for it with a battery, cap the whole shabam. So I never liked aftermarket headunits in BMW's cuz they look tacky, therfore I wanted to stay with my stock one. Plus the whole console is a whole package and not just used for stereo. Well now that I am about to go install this system, I am gona run into the problem of getting a quality input from my my head unit. 

I thought about buying the LINE OUT CONVERTERS / HIGH-LOW IMPEDANCE ADAPTER which basically enables me to tap into my rear speakers convert it to RCA and use it as input. But obviously I know that prolly gona sound (crappy). Any ideas on what else I can do to get around this problem?:eeps:


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not convinced that a 12W7, a mystery "1500W" amp, and the stock BMW cabin speakers and amp aren't doomed to sound "crappy" anyway. 

What amp are you using? 

The typical install in this situation is to use the OEM amp's woofer outputs, and either use a good LOC (the Soundgate is a good one) or the speaker-level ability built into many amps.


----------



## bscarlett (May 6, 2005)

I am a big fan of the solution that Bavarian Soundwerks' 12 inch deck mounted solution.

http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product.php/II=478/_cid=196

It comes with everything you need, doesn't take a lot of trunk space and sounds great...for $750 it is a great place to start. Right now they are $100 off with free shipping.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

el_duderino said:


> I'm not convinced that a 12W7, a mystery "1500W" amp, and the stock BMW cabin speakers and amp aren't doomed to sound "crappy" anyway.
> 
> What amp are you using?
> 
> The typical install in this situation is to use the OEM amp's woofer outputs, and either use a good LOC (the Soundgate is a good one) or the speaker-level ability built into many amps.


Agree'd. A high quality LOC, such as the Soundgate unit, should not sound bad at all, as long as the equipment involved is of good quality, as well as the install. I too want to know what this 'mystery' 1500 watt amp is. Is it 1500 watts rms, or max? And at what impedance?


----------



## rcatank (Sep 21, 2006)

*Loc????*

well the amp is a clarion DPX11500 
http://www.clarion.com/us/en/products/2006/audio/amplifiers/DPX11500/us-en-product-pf_1134643389024.html

The only input i know is RCA, the manual on the webpage might say something more... I also have JL 500/1 brand new lying around separate from the package I mentioned above. I will have to install both and see the difference once I have everything setup.

I am guessing LOC stands for LINE OUT CONVERTER, and the one I am thinking of buying is this one from Rockford Fosgate's other company called Install Edge, IECAULOC -ADJUSTABLE LINE OUTPUT CONVERTER 2-50 WATTS. 
http://www.installedge.com/products/product_details.jsp?productID=1108

I dont know how Soundgate compares to RF, but the RF one is pretty much offered at every bestbuy and circuit city around here. I might have to consider soundgate if I know where to get it.


----------



## rcatank (Sep 21, 2006)

I am guessing this is the one you guys wanted me to look at????
http://www.soundgate.com/index.php?request=product.details&categoryid=208&productid=546&usereferrer=1&

it seems like the exact same thing.... The soundgate one only takes up to 30watts input , vs the RF takes up to 50 watts. Thats the only thing I saw. The price on the RF is $12 shipped and the soundgate is $26 shipped from their site.

So really is tapping into one of my speakers in the rear the only way to get input? Is that the bottom line...... (remember stock H/U)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

rcatank said:


> well the amp is a clarion DPX11500
> http://www.clarion.com/us/en/products/2006/audio/amplifiers/DPX11500/us-en-product-pf_1134643389024.html
> 
> The only input i know is RCA, the manual on the webpage might say something more... I also have JL 500/1 brand new lying around separate from the package I mentioned above. I will have to install both and see the difference once I have everything setup.
> ...


The SoundGate is right on our website, it can be purchased here:

http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product.php/II=480/_cid=285

Soundgate is one of the better quality line-output converters in the industry, and have recently been acquired by Stillwater Designs (Kicker). If you install that Clarion amp, be careful with your gain adjustments.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

rcatank said:


> I am guessing this is the one you guys wanted me to look at????
> http://www.soundgate.com/index.php?request=product.details&categoryid=208&productid=546&usereferrer=1&
> 
> it seems like the exact same thing.... The soundgate one only takes up to 30watts input , vs the RF takes up to 50 watts. Thats the only thing I saw. The price on the RF is $12 shipped and the soundgate is $26 shipped from their site.
> ...


Yes, the best way to get your source signal with a factory head unit is to tap into your rear speaker wires on the input side of the factory amp, from the factory head unit. What concerns me most about your setup is that you purchased a quite expensive SQ 'super-sub', yet that clarion amp definitely does not have specs of a SQ amp - that 72 db S/N ratio bothers me a little bit from a SQ standpoint alone. What really makes me wonder is who makes Clarion's amps this year. The ones from a few years ago, when they were made by the same buildhouse as Arc Audio's amps, those were good amps.


----------



## rcatank (Sep 21, 2006)

Well I just made a purchase of an LOC and hopefully I will be able to tap into my pre amp that is in the back when it comes. Will keep you guys posted.

But I am not sure who makes Clarion AMPs but, this will be my first to try out. I have heard a lot of good things from their other products but you never know until you try. I had this setup as a package for pretty damn cheap. Brand new 12w7, Clarion 1500w amp, Stinger Battery, Stinger 1F CAP, custom enclosure for my car all for $650USD. I really cant complain on the deal. But again this H/U problem is gona make that difference in quality. We will see how it sounds once I get all my parts in.


----------



## overeasy (Jul 4, 2008)

sorry to bring this up again but why would you need an output converter for a pre amp signal??


----------

